# Work Permit without using agent?



## anne_capetown (May 17, 2010)

Hi, 

I am going to get a work permit in South Africa. I am thinking about applying without help from an agent because they are unbelievable expensive. 

I would like to hear if anyone in here have tried to get work permit one your own?

Hope to hear some good advises.

Anne


----------



## anne_capetown (May 17, 2010)

Also write if you know anyone that have any experiance in aplying for work permit.

Anyone??


----------



## daffy (May 13, 2010)

What visa are you currently on? 

I have just received a spousal visa, I did it through an agent and thank goodness that I did as she had to go to the home office in Pretoria about 7 or 8 times and had to queue for about 1.5hrs each time.

Agents can be very helpful as they deal with all the red tape and also know the system, and sometimes the correct people to talk to. (I am not talking about bribing, they just know who to speak to if there are any problems).

Good luck


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah very ture.. I remember when i was getting my visa transfered to my new company due to taker over by parent company... I had to go only once there.. as all field work was already done by Agent. They know how to deal with people sitting over there.... 

But it's true, They are way to expensive to hire...

Best way to sit back and look fro company who is ready to everything to get you on board!!!


----------



## dirussell (May 20, 2010)

Hi. I just applied for a temp. res. permit for 2 years with no agent. took a lot of work, and home affairs is skimpy on the info they give, but it is possible!


----------



## rajan g (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Daffy - I am applying for a spousal visa on my own. Can you tell me how long will it take approximately and can I work in SA with that visa ?


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

If you are staying in Durban i know a lady who you can contact, she is not that expensive at all. Let me know if you want her details.


----------



## njack105 (Jun 30, 2010)

hi daffy im also starting the process for a spousal visa what timescale did it take you to get it completed in?


----------



## Mhofu (Jun 11, 2012)

mman said:


> If you are staying in Durban i know a lady who you can contact, she is not that expensive at all. Let me know if you want her details.


yES PLIZZ CAN I HVE HER DETAILS M I NID HER ASSISTANCE


----------



## nshongwe (Sep 2, 2013)

*Work Permit agent in durban*

Hi Guys,

Can i have contact details of the Work Permit agent in Durban i applied for a quota permit but its taking long now, i need someone to follow it up for me.


----------



## fmlink (Jun 18, 2014)

*work permit approval agent*

Looking for permits approval agent in pretoria


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

fmlink said:


> Looking for permits approval agent in pretoria


Please send a PM to LegalMan....


----------



## TAPI (Dec 29, 2014)

*Mr*



mman said:


> If you are staying in Durban i know a lady who you can contact, she is not that expensive at all. Let me know if you want her details.


Please email me or whatsapp her number to 0832466348, I need her help


----------



## abrownandy (Dec 31, 2014)

hmm that's good


----------

